# Reel repair



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

So years ago I had reels borrowed/stolen and have finally got them back. bad news they are in rough shape, I’m looking for a good reel repair local to Pensacola or outlying areas to see if they are even worth trying to repair. Thanks for any help or direction!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Oceanmaster here on forum. Name is Keith. Best in area. He might not be doing much anymore but you can always ask him. Unfortunate thing is that he lives in gulf breeze.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Oceanmaster and Pompano Joe. both on PFF .. can't find better


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> Oceanmaster and Pompano Joe. both on PFF .. can't find better


Joe is out of reel repair, Keith is not doing many from what I have gathered, last I heard he was working on moving. Maybe I am all wrong and he will chime in.

Both were great at what they do

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m available 

Keith 850 712-1650


----------

